
Ask HN: Good Employee Onboarding Tax Form Automation Software Options? - bsbechtel
Our business is looking for a good solution to automate our employee on-boarding paperwork (forms w-4, i-9, etc). I know Zenefits offers a free option, and many start up employers use DocuSign or HelloSign, or their API, to take care of this administrative work electronically. I was wondering if there are other options available that I&#x27;m not aware of. Each of these choices gets me ~80% of what I need, but I feel like there must be something better. I am curious what others are doing. To share a little more about our use case: we hire 50-100 employees temporarily during the summer, so the administrative load can get quite high. I&#x27;d also, if possible, like to integrate everything with our software so new hires only have to log in to one new system before starting work. Many thanks!
======
chrisbuttenham
Take a look at tasytt.com .. we're a startup so we'll work with you but we're
tackling this problem completely different than most. We take care of the
forms and much more. Schedule a demo and tell them you spoke with Chris on
HackerNews

------
towndrunk
What is the missing 20%? It sounds like you want a complete API type solution,
correct?

~~~
bsbechtel
Yeah, but the pricing for the API with HelloSign and DocuSign is a bit steep,
given their pricing for using their service. $30/month for unlimited document
sends vs $2/API call (1 document send) via the API.

